# Can I use a Mesmerize on Verizon?



## big_news_1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I've been trying to get the short answer, so hopefully somone can help. I lost my Fascinate the other day, and I'm having an old Mesmerize sent to me for free, but will there be any way I can get it to work with my Verizon service? Thanks a lot!


----------



## levatator (Jun 6, 2012)

Without jumping through some hoops , Plain and simple ..No.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

